# Honda Prop



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey man,

Here u go......this is what u need for your honda 20.

Powertech stainless steel propeller:

SWA4R10YM15 9 1/4" x 10" 4 blade S.S Polished propeller.

Call Ron at www.theskiffshop.com and place your order.


----------



## crozb (Sep 17, 2007)

Ron is on the case.
I believe we are going with a tiny tach, Bob's electric Jackplate, new prop and some sea deck for the front of the classic. We should have the classic humming with a 20hp Honda 4 stroke.


----------

